# Suche Notebook max. 600 EUR



## Scorepion (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes bis sehr gutes Notebook für *max. 600 EURO*, er sollte spieletauglich sein, sprich gute Leistung bringen und gute Qualität haben. Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist mir nicht von Bedeutung, darf aber ruhig drin sein und hauptsache *nicht Windows Vista* als OS. Das Display sollte auch nicht zu winzig sein.

Welche Notebook Hersteller könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich glaub mal gehört zu haben, dass Medion nicht so gut sein soll , hatte noch nie einen Computer von Medion.

Postet bitte Modellnamen von Notebooks, die meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

Da ich Dich ja animiert habe, ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen, will ich auch mal versuchen, Dir zu helfen. Zuerst brauchen wir aber noch ein paar mehr Anforderungen, zumindest die Display-Größe, ob verspiegelt oder matt, Display-Auflösung, Seitenverhältnis und Nutzung des Notebooks (Office, Multimedia, Spiele, Video-Bearbeitung). Desweiteren ist wichtig, ob die Priorität auf Mobilität oder Leistung liegen soll.


----------



## Scorepion (14. Februar 2010)

Die Display-Größe könnte ca. 17 Zoll sein, kann auch größer. Ob verspiegelt oder matt, keine Ahnung, damit ist doch die Oberfläche gemeint oder der Screen selbst? Wenn die Oberfläche, dann egal, der Screen vielleicht matt. Display-Auflösung, minimum 1280x720, HD oder Full HD wäre nicer, wird aber bestimmt zu teuer für mich. Das Notebook wird hauptsächlich auf einem bestimmten Platz stehen, selten transportiert und Internet wird per Ethernet Kabel (also der Kabel vom Modem zum PC) angeschlossen. Das Notebook wird zum Internetsurfen, Schreiben, Musik hören, Zocken, Filme/Videos gucken verwendet. Eine integrierte Webcam wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Brenner ist auch ganz wichtig, aber die sind doch überall verbaut. HDD vielleicht 500 GB, aber ich hole mir sowieso eine externe WD Caviar Black 1TB.


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Vorauswahl, kannst die Parameter ja auch noch mal selbst ein wenig anpassen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb17&bpmax=600&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=31_WLAN+802.11n~31_eSATA~12_4096~884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29~884_ATI+%28dediziert%29 . Windows Vista sollte kein Problem sein, da momentan noch die kostenlosen Upgrade-Optionen auf Windows 7 laufen. Solltest Du jedoch vorher beim jeweiligen Hersteller prüfen, evtl. ist ein geringer Versand-Obulus fällig. In der og. Auswahl ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Toshiba Satellite P300-27X (PSPCCE-0KH03HGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Da gibt gerade es ein Toshiba Satellite P300-27X auf Grund fehlender Originalverpackung als NEU ca. 100 € billiger, ein richtiges Schnäppchen: http://www.notebooksnochguenstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=0610514G . Lt. Liste von Toshiba ist das Notebook auch upgradeberechtigt für Windows 7, 29.90 € Abwicklungspauschale (Upgrade auf Windows® 7 - Toshiba , http://de.computers.toshiba-europe....nloads/windows7_toshiba_upgrade_models_DE.pdf ):



NOTEBOOKS|Produktnummern,die beginnen mit
Satellite P300|PSPC8E PSPCCEDie Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikchips kannst Du hier ganz gut vergleichen: Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste .


----------



## Scorepion (15. Februar 2010)

Danke für deine Beiträge.

Würdest du sagen, dass Toshiba qualitativ hochwertige Notebooks herstellt? Wie siehts mit Notebooks von ASUS oder SAMSUNG aus, sind die gut?

Was hältst du von dem Notebook?
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/7303/bild1z.jpg


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

Scorepion schrieb:


> Danke für deine Beiträge.
> 
> Würdest du sagen, dass Toshiba qualitativ hochwertige Notebooks herstellt? Wie siehts mit Notebooks von ASUS oder SAMSUNG aus, sind die gut?
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht so pauschal sagen, kommt wirklich auf das Modell an.
Ich würde wirklich das Toshiba Satellite P300-27X mit der fehlenden Originalverpackung nehmen: http://www.notebooksnochguenstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=0610514G . Ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bekommst Du in der Klasse nicht und da es als NEU verkauft wird, hast Du volle Garantie. Das ASUS von Deinem Prospekt hat keine so gute Ausstattung, eine relativ schwache Grafik und der Prozesser ist auch nicht besonders schnell, s.a. hier: Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste , hier ein Test eines ähnlichen Modells: Tests - ASUS X70AB-TY029C - Asus X70AB - ein cooler Allrounder? auf notebookjournal.de .


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

Also, von Samsung das Ahadi kostet zwar 650€, ist aber für Spiele wirklich ein GUTES Stück besser als fast alle anderen notebooks, die ich bis 600€ so finde... 

Hat auch ne gute Ausstattung: 500GB HDD, 4GB RAM, esata, LED Display, bis 5 Std Akku...  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a477247.html

Außer vlt. das hier von HP, aber keine Ahnung, wie die Qualität ist, und die CPU ust auch was schwächer: HP Pavilion dv6-1211sg (VF331EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder evlt. findest Du noch eines mit ner nvidia 240m - wenn die auch DDR3 hat, ist die ein bisschen schwächer als die 4650 DDR3 - die ist nämlich im Samsung Ahadi, die ist gute 50% besser als eine 4570 oder 5470.


----------



## Scorepion (16. Februar 2010)

@ mattinator

Das "Toshiba Satellite P300-27X" Notebook wird für mich leider zu teuer, vor allem dass Ich dann Windows 7 H.P. noch nachkaufen müsste. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht mehr als 500 EUR ausgeben, 600 EUR ist da schon die Obergrenze.

Es würde auch eine 320 GB HDD und etwas weniger RAM reichen und das Notebook wird dann nicht nur zum Zocken verwendet. Das beste zwischen 500 bis 600 EUR würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## mattinator (16. Februar 2010)

Scorepion schrieb:


> @ mattinator
> 
> Das "Toshiba Satellite P300-27X" Notebook wird für mich leider zu teuer, vor allem dass Ich dann Windows 7 H.P. noch nachkaufen müsste. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht mehr als 500 EUR ausgeben, 600 EUR ist da schon die Obergrenze.
> 
> Es würde auch eine 320 GB HDD und etwas weniger RAM reichen und das Notebook wird dann nicht nur zum Zocken verwendet. Das beste zwischen 500 bis 600 EUR würde mir schon reichen.



Wenn Du Dir die Liste von Geizhals.at (Toshiba Satellite P300-27X (PSPCCE-0KH03HGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) ansiehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass das genannte Toshiba-Notebock normalerweise über 100 € teuerer ist. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, zahlst Du bei Toshiba durch die Upgrade-Aktion gerade mal 29.90 € Abwicklungspauschale für den Versand des im Zusammenhang mit dem schon vorinstallieren Vista voll lizensierten Windows 7. Mehr kostet Dich das Windows 7 nicht. Ein Notebook mit halbwegs anständiger Spiele-Grafik und dementsprechenden Prozessor wirst Du wohl unter 600 € kaum finden, oder Du musst bzgl. Ausstattung, Mobilität, Ergonometrie und / oder Qualität Abstriche machen. Kannst ja noch mal die Listen von Geizhals.at für 16" und 17" durchschauen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&bpmax=500&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=884_ATI%20%28dediziert%29~884_NVIDIA%20%28dediziert%29&sort=p  , http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb17&bpmax=500&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=884_ATI+%28dediziert%29~884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29 .


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

Das momentan Leistungsstärkste Notebook bietet wohl Packard Bell mit dem LJ75. 17" Zoll Bildschirm, Core i3 Prozessor mit 2x 2,13 Ghz, 4 GB Ram und eine HD 5470 inkl. Win 7 HP. Was besseres wirst du derzeit nicht finden. Klick mich hart!

Von Acer gibts noch das Aspire 5740G mit kleinerem Bildschirm (15,6") dafür stärkerem Prozessor (i5 @ 2x 2,27 Ghz).Klick mich!


----------



## Scorepion (16. Februar 2010)

@ moddingfreaX

Das ist schon nach meinem Geschmack! O.O

Ich finde beide "wow". Welches könntest du mir empfehlen bzw. welches sollte ich lieber nehmen (von Qualität her)?

EDIT:
Bei ACER ist sogar die Graka Direct3D 11 fähig. Ich plädiere mehr zu ACER.


----------



## mattinator (16. Februar 2010)

Scorepion schrieb:


> @ moddingfreaX
> 
> Das ist schon nach meinem Geschmack! O.O
> 
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht, aber ohne eSATA wäre wegen Backup nichts für mich. Wenn Du keine oder nur wenige wichtige Daten darauf haben wirst, ist das aber kein Problem. Sieh Dir sicherheitshalber noch mal den Leistungs-Check der Grafik an: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 .


----------



## Scorepion (16. Februar 2010)

@ mattinator

Die wichtigen Daten werden auf der externen HDD sein, aber eine Image vom laufenden System mache ich trotzdem. ^^

Also, was ich dem Leistungs-Check entnehmen konnte, ist, dass die Graka "ok" ist, nicht sehr stark, aber gut. Hab ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## mattinator (16. Februar 2010)

Scorepion schrieb:


> Also, was ich dem Leistungs-Check entnehmen konnte, ist, dass die Graka "ok" ist, nicht sehr stark, aber gut. Hab ich es richtig verstanden?



Musst halt mal sehen, wie die von Dir bevorzugten Spielen so gehen, s. z.B. http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html .


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. Februar 2010)

Ich würde aufgrund des stärkeren Prozessors auf den größeren Bildschirm verzichten. Ein 17 " Laptop ist schon sehr groß und schwer, also eher nichts für unterwegs. Da ist ein kleines 15,6 " Notebook schon praktischer.

Die Qualität von Acer Laptops ist zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit Dell Laptops o.ä. aber es ist ok. Meine Schwester hat dasselbe Notebook und ist recht zufrieden.
Zu Packard Bell Gehäusen kann ich leider nichts sagen, denke aber optisch sieht es etwas anfälliger aus aufgrund der teils komplizierten Aufhängung.


----------



## Scorepion (17. Februar 2010)

@ mattinator

War leider keins dabei, ich spiele mehr Fallout 3, Devil May Cry 4, Street Fighter 4, Bioshock, NfS: Shift. 

@ moddingfreaX

Bin auch derselben Meinung, lieber stärkere CPU als größerer Display.


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

Der Test wird Dich evtl interessieren (Bioshock 2): Tests - Spieletest - Bioshock 2 im Gamecheck auf notebookjournal.de .


----------



## Scorepion (17. Februar 2010)

Die Graka wird schon reichen, danke mattinator. ^^

Danke Euch für die große Hilfe, Leute! Ich werde mir dann das ACER Notebook holen.


----------

